# New and looking for call advice



## tw191 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the sport and am trying to decide which call to get between the Foxpro spitfire and wildlife. I have heard that the spitfire isn't very loud and am looking for something with more volume than the Johnny Stewart attractor call I'm using now. I also saw where the wildfire comes with 35 sounds and can hold up to 200 but only can use 35 at a time and was wondering how that works? And is the spitfire truly worth the extra 100$?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum tw191

The wildfire is $100 more than the Spitfire.

Google foxpro and call them, they'll be more than happy to explain how it works and can give you decible ratings.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to Predator Talk TW!


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

This might help you tw191

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/categories/Electronic-Calls/FOXPRO/


----------



## tw191 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the advice,but it looks like, due to money issues, I'll be going with the spitfire. So I guess my question is now, has anyone used this call and if so what do you think of it?

And what calls should I choose, since I can only choose 24 out of the huge selection, what calls do u have the most luck with? especially you eastern hunters?


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

My go to favorite sounds are:
bay bee cottontail, lucky bird, screaming gray fox, vole squeaks, weep- N wdpkr, and jack rabbit distress.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like lightnin' Jack and snoshoe 2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT tw191. I'm just about to get a spitfire.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

tw191 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the advice,but it looks like, due to money issues, I'll be going with the spitfire. So I guess my question is now, has anyone used this call and if so what do you think of it?
> 
> And what calls should I choose, since I can only choose 24 out of the huge selection, what calls do u have the most luck with? especially you eastern hunters?


Welcome tw191 ! Your best bet is to try out what works for you. If your hunting near a farm with animals try a distress from one of them. If you're in big woods might try a rabbit or woodpecker distress. Don't be afraid to experiment. Start out calling quietly slowly raising the volume. Give them time and don't forget to play the wind ! Good luck and keep us updated !!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Matt! Get it!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

mesa sky photography said:


> Matt! Get it!


Chad ordered today buddy!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Right on matt!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, You'll like it.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

the spit fire has done me well


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it for photography as well.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Combined with video should make some interesting watching ! I think you should play some wolf sounds for the fox Matt. They won't know what to think. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think that some how that sound will of stuck with them from generations past and frighten the crap out of them even though the last wolf was shot in Scotland some 300 years ago!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. That long ago. I'm sure it would put the fear in them no matter what. Just trying to be funny, which I wasn't. I was playing some of the fox sounds on mine yesterday and they do have some good ones. You ought to do real well with yours.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Just trying to be funny, which I wasn't.


Sure you were buddy! I know.

There are free sounds to download from the foxpro site right? What about the others on there?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Several free calls. If you go on the Michigan Predator site and become a member they have alot of them too. Mine has I think like 5 different fox sounds on it right now. Do you have the gray foxes over there ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Tom just _Vulpes vulpes._


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Matt,
The spitfire is perfect for photography because its small and lightweight. I got a sound for you that I use on every set. Holla at me!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok buddy I'll PM you.


----------

